# Orange Pigeon???



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I went into a pet store the other day, and what did I see, but two baby pigeons, only a few weeks old. They were rescued and were being taken care of until they were old enough to be released. One was a dark chocolate, but the other was solid orange, like the orange of a marmalade cat! the lady thought they were farels since there weren't any lofts nearby. Has anyone seen an orange pigeon before?? I know pigeons come in many colors, but it just looked so unusual! Is orange a rare color? or is it pretty common among ferals? Anyone have any thoghts on this??

Thanks,

Suzanne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They sound rare, precious and beautiful to me!

Cynthia


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't know about orange pigeons but, I have some questions about the pet store though...

Do they sell birds too? I hope not, disease wide that could be a bad thing for the unknowing public. 

Will they really release them? Pet stores seem to only be in it for the money, I hope they don't plan on selling them. 

And the last one:

Do they really know what they are doing and the health risk to the human public when messing with ferals? Yes, birds can be safe to keep but, unless they have had a complete vet exam by a avian vet, with blood work than I consider ALL BIRDS dangerous - even the companion parrots, canaries, finches, etc.

Just currious but also concerned,
Christina


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I don'tlike to go to pet stores, but the other day my youngest and I stopped at a huge one on the other end of town. 

They had every kind of animal. They also had 3 white RN Doves. They were afraid of people. Now tell me why anyone would want them for a pet? It makes me sick to think they will be bought and released for ceremonial purposes. It makes me want to buy them. 

I was asking questions about different pets and the lady would always say "You want to buy one?" Apparently they make commission. That disgusts me. She would have sold us anything for any reason. They are ONLY in it for the money. She would even try to talk me into buying something that I didn't ask about. She said "There is a beautiful display of baby Easter rabbits. They make good pets." Later, she kept on me, as I repeated I don't want a pet mouse. Then I finally had to say it very sternly, "I DON'T WANT A PET MOUSE!" GRRRR! 

Julie


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

From your description, the birds you obtained sound like doves. Are you sure they are pigeons? A picture would be nice.
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

"Has anyone seen an orange pigeon before??"

Yes--well, sort of. I have on file a picture, compliments of John, of a rust colored pigeon rescued from termination by
John. He is most striking! Just beautiful!

Would you like me to locate and send you the pic?

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Merry (Apr 3, 2003)

I would love to see a picture of it!

------------------
*+*MERRY*+*


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, sorry it took so long to get back, but no I didn't buy them. I am pretty sure they were pigeons. They were big, looked alot like baby Sara's pics with lots of pin feathers, but regular feathers too. Only one was orange. Yes, they were in the same area as the other pet birds, but in a separate cage. She told me straight off they were not for sale. Should I try to go back tomarrow and check on them? I don't have any pics, and wish my digital camera worked, but alas I have been battling HP for the last 5 months trying to get my camera replaced since it broke and is still under warrenty. They said they are mailing me one by Tuesday. If I decide to get the pigeon (I might have to get it's sibling too) I will take a picture. The color was like an orange creme? If I do get it, I'll take it to the vet myself. 
I'll check this weekend, and see what my husband says about getting a pigeon right now, and let you guys know on monday.

Yeah, if you have a pic of an orange pigeon, send it to my e-mail address, I'd love to see it!

suzanne


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

On it's way to you!

But I was mistaken...

"Orange isn't "in" just right now..."

Well, thanks to Dave it was allowed just this once!

--Ray

P.S. I was working from memory... I see that I erred... Our very own Dave-D pulled this one out of the abyss.

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited April 04, 2003).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

"Yeah, if you have a pic of an orange pigeon, send it to my e-mail address, I'd love to see it!"

Done deal! Compliments of Dave D.

Pretty bird, no? Notice the owl frill on this disposable pigeon...

Never. Never on my best day, in my best suit, did I ever look this cool!!!









Quite the remarkable bird, I think!

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I just thought about something...

With Parrots, canaries and finches, you can color feed them with fresh foods. I feed my Cockatoos lots of carrots and it helps keep them "orange". It could be that they are feeding a food to the babies that is high in beta carotine and/or vitamin A and that is the reason for the odd color.

And one more thing...

Don't buy the babies. I am in Parrot rescue (and have added pigeons to the list) and had to fight with that in my head and in my heart all the time. It is one of the hardest things to do but, for the other birds and animals it is best. If you give them the money then they can buy more animals and treat them the same way. 

The pet stores treat animals so poorly because poor care sells. It makes people feel bad and then you take them home. Now if they want to give them to you, than by all means go for it if you think you can handle it and take all precautions as with any new birds.

Keep us updated!

Christina


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, I called the pet store today to see if they were still there or had been released. Again, when I'd first asked about the pigeons when I first saw them, the lady said she only had them in the store so she could feed them, they weren't for sale and she was planning on releasing them back into the wild. I told her I could take them, but she insisted she had it under control. Only ONE pigeon was orange, the other was a chocolate brown. Anyway, the lady on the phone told me that a guy had come in a week ago and said he raised pigeons and knew how to feed them and would get them mates. Sooooo, I was pretty disappointed. No pigeon for me.







<Sigh> Guess I gotta wait until June to get a pigeon.


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes I have seen an orange pigeon. They are very nice. Odd looking too since they are so bright. I think the one I saw was an oriental roller.... hmmmmm....

Nick


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

reading the posts I would go to say the color would be a gold. which is more a blend of the yellow and ressesive red. Where yellow is a yellow gold and ressesive red is a chesnut color . Then that blend creates the gold which =would resemble the orange color. Many breeds have this color modenas, roller. tumblers. Not a bad looking color kinda like a light colorod red. The commons have ash red and T pattern reds but bleed to the blue as a smut in the tail and outside flights. So this bird may be a crossed bred common or a fluke. The bird should have a horn colored beak if its ressesive. horn being of light color not the traditional black or dark beak.


----------

